# Canon EF-S 18-55 f/3.5-5.6L IS [CR10]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 10, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/canon-ef-s-18-55-f3-5-5-6l-is-cr10/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/canon-ef-s-18-55-f3-5-5-6l-is-cr10/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/canon-ef-s-18-55-f3-5-5-6l-is-cr10/"></a></div>
<strong>Your next lens

</strong>The amazing Canon EF-S 18-55 f/3.5-5.6L IS revealed. You can upgrade your Canon kit lens for about $15. Sample images provided.</p>
<p>A full breakdown of the upgrade can be seen at <a href="http://www.petapixel.com/2012/02/09/how-to-increase-the-performance-of-your-canon-kit-lens/">PetaPixel</a>. Judging by the comments over at PP, I’m just going to say up front that this is a humorous post, and not factual.</p>
<div id="attachment_8839" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/pic5_mini.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-8839" title="Canon EF-S 18-55 f/3.5-5.6L IS (image credit: PetaPixel)" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/pic5_mini-575x349.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="349" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EF-S 18-55 f/3.5-5.6L IS (image credit: PetaPixel)</p></div>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://www.petapixel.com/2012/02/09/how-to-increase-the-performance-of-your-canon-kit-lens/">PP</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## BlueMixWhite (Feb 10, 2012)

this drop from no where, and its a CR10?


----------



## Alexiumz (Feb 10, 2012)

Saw this on Reddit yesterday, already upgraded mine and I can confirm it makes a world of difference!


----------



## Waterdonkey (Feb 10, 2012)

An EF-S L lens? What?!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 10, 2012)

I din't follow the link, but it looks like a red rubber band


----------



## unfocused (Feb 10, 2012)

I just tried this same upgrade on my 50 f1.8. It is excellent! Much sharper and the Bokeh is incredible!


----------



## lbloom (Feb 10, 2012)

CR10! Great gag rating.


----------



## cezargalang (Feb 10, 2012)

Too much WIN! ;D ;D ;D 

well, this post is 2 months ahead


----------



## Beautor (Feb 10, 2012)

Sweet! I bet this modification would work for my 50mm 1.8 too!


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 10, 2012)

It's only missing the L-ifying front UV filterelement that adds contrast & resolution, cancels out CA better than flourite and un-vignettes the image 

Awesome post!!!


----------



## distant.star (Feb 10, 2012)

Great!

Sure to get me an extra $50 when I sell it!


----------



## wobbles (Feb 10, 2012)

I can't wait for "PART 2".... where you paint the rest of the lens white and it transforms into a Super Telephoto lens! ;D


----------



## D_Rochat (Feb 10, 2012)

Beautor said:


> Sweet! I bet this modification would work for my 50mm 1.8 too!



This makes me want to paint a red ring on my 50mm 1.8 for sh*ts and giggles! I think I just might.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 10, 2012)

Might as well go the whole hog and do this 8)

http://www.petapixel.com/2011/11/03/canon-50mm-f1-8-nifty-fifty-painted-to-look-like-a-white-l-lens/


----------



## Fandongo (Feb 10, 2012)

EF-S L would be brilliant...

If it was a 4.0, or a 2.8, or dare I say, 2.0 (for those that don't mind regular L heft).


----------



## D_Rochat (Feb 10, 2012)

Fandongo said:


> EF-S L would be brilliant...
> 
> If it was a 4.0, or a 2.8, or dare I say, 2.0 (for those that don't mind regular L heft).



The EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 is already L quality as far as optics are concerned. It's just missing the tank like build quality and weather sealing. 

Does anyone know why Canon has avoided making EF-S "L" lenses? Do they figure that most APS-C consumers don't want the added weight, so they stick with a plastic build?


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 10, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> Fandongo said:
> 
> 
> > EF-S L would be brilliant...
> ...



I think its more that the L is linked to their high end lenses for use on high end dSLRs... IE: Full Frame.

EF-S can only be used on the crop sensor bodies, and not the full frame, soooo, yeah, it goes out the window there.


----------



## D_Rochat (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm aware of sensor size and compatibility, but if that's the case, why would they have an APS-C in their xD line without an L option to the EF-S line?


----------



## Musouka (Feb 10, 2012)

CR10?

You should take a cue from Canon and make the rating CRX ;D

As an added bonus, X = 10 in Nova Roma 8)


----------



## Fandongo (Feb 10, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> D_Rochat said:
> 
> 
> > Fandongo said:
> ...




"High End" is subjective.
Sure, they need to coddle us FF users, but some of the crop deficiencies can be remedied with good, fast (.95) glass.

Instead, they make 900 different 3.5-5.6 lenses.

MFT will quickly swallow up all of the amateurs and semi-pros if this practice continues.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 10, 2012)

Fandongo said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > D_Rochat said:
> ...



subjective sure, but its still basically their top of the line lens - if it can't be used on *some* camera's, its gotta be a slight issue.

Maybe a new range might work though- EF-Si, or something...

@ Musuoka:

Technically that's why its the 1Dx...


----------



## NotABunny (Feb 10, 2012)

BlueMixWhite said:


> this drop from no where, and its a CR10?



This must be something like warp 10 - unattainable


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 10, 2012)

Musouka said:


> CR10?
> 
> You should take a cue from Canon and make the rating CRX ;D
> 
> As an added bonus, X = 10 in Nova Roma 8)



hehe i like that [CR-X]


----------



## Stuart (Feb 10, 2012)

I love the combined focus and zoom ring.


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 10, 2012)

Love it ;D


----------



## Tijn (Feb 10, 2012)

Darn you, made me spill tea on my keyboard! ;D


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 10, 2012)

LOL


----------



## traveller (Feb 10, 2012)

The way that things are going with Canon lens releases, I could actually believe this! 

Canon has three ways to justify a massive price hike: 

1. IS
2. II
3. Red ring

Fortunately they haven't yet realised that a red dot adds even more value than a red ring!


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 10, 2012)

traveller said:


> The way that things are going with Canon lens releases, I could actually believe this!
> 
> Canon has three ways to justify a massive price hike:
> 
> ...




Depends who u ask... =P

If I were offered a new M9 with a Noctilux, or an Canon cash voucher for an equivalent amount, I'd take the Canon and add to my collection =P


----------



## rumorzmonger (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm surprised that B&H doesn't offer this as one of their "kits"... :


----------



## CamaJan (Feb 10, 2012)

Better than the real thing! 
This red ring actually serves a purpose. You can prevent zoom creep with it... 8)


----------



## The_Arsonist (Feb 11, 2012)

I just upgraded three of my lenses to L lenses using a similar technique... red electrical tape. Should make spotting the Canon tech-geeks a lot easier


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 11, 2012)

+1 for the red ring on the Sigma ;D ;D ;D


----------



## zim (Feb 11, 2012)

Brilliant, is it wrong that I really really want a white Nifty Fifty. Come on Canon how long do we have to wait, if this isn’t released before the end of the month that’s it I’ve had it  Does Dulux do Nikon white?


----------



## KitH (Feb 11, 2012)

mackguyver said:


> ...better than flourite...



Fluorite, please can we spell it fluorite? If flourite existed it would be white and dusty and not very transparent. 

Still, you're not alone. I saw the same spelling in Selfridges last week. It was across all the Leica marketing material for their Ultravid binoculars, so even Leica can't spell it.


----------



## zim (Feb 11, 2012)

Isn’t it fluoride that gets you those sparkly clean pics?


----------

